# urlaub im ahrtal/eifel



## chayenne06 (4. März 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ich werde mitte april im ahrtal (ahrweiler) 1 woche verwandten urlaub machen  und möchte auch ein paar touren fahren. gerne auch trails, die aber nicht zuuu schwer sind 
leider weiß ich jetzt nicht ob ich hier im richtigen lokalen forum dafür bin.

auf jeden fall freue ich mich von euch "locals" über tipps, tourenvorschläge und such dafür auch sehr gerne *mitfahrer/innen!*

am nürburgring gibts ja auch ne mtb strecke, die ich sicherlich testen möchte. 
hoffe das wetter spielt dann mit!

bis dahin eine schöne zeit!


----------



## T-Brex (4. März 2009)

Hi,

schau am besten mal hier in den Fred rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338134

die treiben ihr Unwesen in der Eifel. Einige wohnen sogar in der Nähe vom  Ring.....einfach mal dort posten.

Falls Interesse an einer schönen Samstags-Westerwald-Tour besteht, dann hier nachsehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255683

Viele Grüße
T-Brex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (4. März 2009)

hey, ihr seid ja schnell 
danke schonmal für die tipps.
es die woche nach ostern sein... so ca. 15.4.-23.4.09 +/- ein paar tage. 
ich freu mich schon riesig, denn ich war ja schon öfters dort in "eurer" gegen, und die eifel wie auch das ahrtal ist unheimlich schön! und jetzt noch mit dem bike touren, einfach genial!
von fahrwegen her ist es für mich kein problem, bin da flexibel. habe verwandte auch ein paar meter weg vom ring sowie richtung mayen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. März 2009)

Hallöle,
wenn du GPS hast hab sich so ein zwei TRacks auf meiner HP ( Link ins Signatur ) da ist auch ein Track mit Nordschleifenrunde dabei und welche im Ahrtal.

Ahrtalcracks gibts bei den Tomburgern, Herrn Sonntag oder bei Eddy


----------



## Trialeddy (4. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe in dem Zeitraum wahrscheinlich auch mal Zeit. Melde dich einfach wann du da bist und fahren kannst. Dann machen wir das kurzfristig.


----------



## chayenne06 (4. März 2009)

@hangschieber:
das liest sich schonmal super! danke! 

@schraeg:
gps hab ich leider (noch) nicht (kannst du da was empfehlen??). hoffe ich finde die touren, sollte ich alleine unterwegs sein, auch so!  du hast ne tolle hp, mit super vielen touren. da find ich sicherlich was!

@trialeddy:
auch deine hp ist klasse! klar, sehr gerne, wenn sich was ergibt würde ich mich freuen!!

so wie ich das jetzt schon merke, werde ich für eine woche kaum alles unterbringen 
dazu muss ich noch mind. 2 tage für fam.angelegenheiten abgeben. aber ich seh schon, ihr seid alle sehr nett! das wird sicherlich was!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2009)

gps gerät empfehlen ? kannst du ma hier im GPS Forum schauen.
ich persönlich fahr mit nem geko 201, das ist so ziemlich das einfachste was es gibt, ist ohne kartennavigation. wenn ich noch keines hätte würde ich mir eins mit kartennavigation zulegen. die etrex serie von garmin ist nicht schlecht, oder wenn das budget es hergibt dann ein garmin edge 705 da hast du auch gleich nen herzfrequenzmesser usw mit drin. aber das ist ein abendfüllendes thema. 

ich kann dir auch nen kartenausschnitt per .pdf machen, kannst du dann selber ausdrucken und abfahren.

die 51, kommern-sahrbach-vischel fand ich ganz gut, kannst du auch ab kreuzberg a. d. ahr starten. sind ein paar schöne trails drin, muss du ja auch nicht bis nach kommern fahren.

ansonsten nr.33 und 57

hab mal in den kalender geschaut, am we 18 / 19.4 geht bei mir auch, vielleicht geht das was !


----------



## chayenne06 (9. März 2009)

@schraeg: 
am 19.4.kann ich nicht, denn da ist die kommunion von meinem patenkind (=Grund weshalb ich ins ahrtal/eifel komme). aber 18.4. müsste auf jeden fall gehen. habe mich für 1 woche vom 15.-22.4. in ahrweiler einquartiert! hoffe auf gutes wetter


----------



## on any sunday (9. März 2009)

Ein kleiner Eindruck vom Ahrtal.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3256392"]http://vimeo.com/3256392[/ame]


----------



## chayenne06 (9. März 2009)

hey, tolles video! 
hattet ihr spikes drauf?


----------



## on any sunday (9. März 2009)

Spikes? Nicht nötig, das regeln wir mit Jahrzehnte langer Erfahrung, göttlicher Fahrtechnik und sagenhaften Reflexen, meistens jedenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (9. März 2009)

oh ja, dass sah wirklich gut aus!! 
also um solche engen "haarnadelkurven" komm ich noch nicht rum ohne ein fuss abzusetzen, und trauen tu ich mir das auch noch nicht zu... aber wer weiß


----------



## chayenne06 (15. März 2009)

weiß jemand zufällig ob und wie man die überschrift von meinem beitrag ändern kann? habe gesehen dass ich statt ahrtal ahrteil geschrieben habe! das ist ja mega peinlich


----------



## chayenne06 (16. März 2009)

Danke,
hab ich gemacht.
und grad ist es schon geändert worden


----------



## chayenne06 (9. April 2009)

so ein herzliches hallo nochmal,

in schon einer woche bin ich bereits da 

jetzt wollt ich nur mal nachfragen, wie siehts denn mit schnee aus? liegt noch schnee oder ist der bereits weg? 
leider ist mein neues stereo noch nicht da, und wird auch nicht mehr rechtzeitig kommen   schade um die tollen trails... dann muss ich eben mit dem ams fahren 
hoffe das wetter passt dann, sodass ein paar touren/tourchen gefahren werden können. 
ich meld mich dann einfach oder? hoffe das klappt dann auch mit dem internet!

freu mich!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. April 2009)

Schnee ist schon lange weg - die Ahrberge schaffen's gerade mal auf 500plus Meter und stehen im klimatischen Einfluss des milden Rheinlands. Deshalb machen wir ja auch so ein Bohei da drum, wenn mal Schnee liegt. 
Schreib doch eine Tour im LMB aus und/oder frag mal im Köln/Bonn/Umgebung-Forum nach. Die Nordost-Eifel ist eher dort vertreten. Ich wär' wohl bei 'ner Tour dabei. Touren mit dem Trialeddy sind super und die mit Team Tomburg übrigens auch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2009)

... wenn's zeitlich geht bin ich auch dabei. trails sind hier momentan sehr gut fahrbar, durch die trockenen letzten wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (9. April 2009)

@bagatellschaden:
wen oder was meinst du mit LMB?
danke für die tips 
also für 1 Woche urlaub, dazwischen 2 tage verwandten pause, sind ne menge touren drin 
hoffe das wetter macht einigermaßen mit!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. April 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @bagatellschaden:
> wen oder was meinst du mit LMB?



Das völlig inakkurat benamste Last Minute Biking. 
Die meisten Einträge dort sind jedenfalls von langer Hand geplant. Lediglich das Routing erfolgt zumeist Last Minute, um nicht zu sagen on-the-fly.

Meine Idee war, Du schreibst dort eine Tour mit Startort Ahrweiler oder Ahrbrück oder.. aus und quasi das ganze KBU-Forum (Köln, Bonn, Umgebung) fällt über den Termin her. 
Oder andersrum, Du guckst im LMB, ob nicht während Deines Aufenthalts hier etwas in der Region ausgeschrieben wird. Die 53xxx Orte liegen schon mal in der Region. Anmelden, mitfahren, Spaß haben. Vielleicht hinterlässt Du auch nochmal im Fred vom Trialeddy eine Notiz? Der ist bloß grad gelben Schnee machen und erst nach Ostern wieder im Lande.

Claus.

Edith sagt: Wenn Du eine gute Fahrtechnikerin bist und eine gute Kondition hast, dann wäre vielleicht das hier was für Dich.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. April 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... wenn's zeitlich geht bin ich auch dabei. trails sind hier momentan sehr gut fahrbar, durch die trockenen letzten wochen



Außer natürlich, man ist mit Scottty unterwegs. Der findet Schlammlöcher auch nach mehrjährigen Dürreperioden


----------



## chayenne06 (9. April 2009)

oh schlammlöcher, mit denen hab ich schon viele erfahrungen machen können! die machen richtig spass, und was für ne sauerei


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2009)

so, habe dann mal einen Termin für Samstag eingestellt: Rund um die Nordschleife

Willkommern ist jeder der an der "einsteigerfreundlichen" Tour teilnehmen möchte !

Werde von meiner Heimat aus mit PKW anreisen, Treffpunkt ist 10:00 REWE Parkplatz Adenau


----------



## Cecil974 (13. April 2009)

So. Nun muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Bin da immer was spät dran mit lesen 
ALSO: Wir wohnen in der Nähe von Mayen. Würde mich freuen wenn du es hierher schaffen würdest und wir hier etwas rumfahren könnten. Der Frauenanteil ist hier leider sehr gering...

Viele Grüße - TINA


----------



## chayenne06 (14. April 2009)

Hallo Tina,

sehr gerne würde ich auch bei dir/euch mitfahren. Mayen wäre kein problem. bin ja mit pkw da. 
aber zeitlich müssten wir halt überlegen. reise morgen an, sonntag und montag geht nicht. Samstag ist auch schon die nürburgring runde mit schraeg geplant. magst da vielleicht mit? ansonsten hätte ich zeit 
also überlegs dir mal.
lg Ramona


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. April 2009)

kannst aber auch gerne mit tina fahren, die runde um die nordschleife läuft mir ja nicht weg, wohne ja hier !


----------



## chayenne06 (14. April 2009)

@ schraeg: 
also entweder willst du nicht mit mir die runde fahren? oder : ich hab doch nichts erwähnt warum ich nicht mit dir fahren will??? wir habens doch ausgemacht ??? 
die tour am nürburgring will ich unbedingt machen, und mit dir ist geplant. also kommt gar nicht in die tüte was zu canceln was bereits klar ist?!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. April 2009)

okidoki ! dann bleibts dabei !   hoffentlich wirds wetter einigermassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. April 2009)

ouha, am Samstag ist Langstreckenpokal auf der Nordschleife ! Das hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Zettel. Könnt sein das es etwas mehr Betrieb dort geben wird und das wir hier und da mal etwas um den Zuschauerverkehr fahren müssen. Auf jeden Fall gibts was zu sehen und vor allem was zu hören


----------



## chayenne06 (14. April 2009)

wie langstrecken pokal? aber auf dem ring? oder? also autorennen etc.??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2009)

jo, audorennen auf der nordschleife, ist ne art kleines 24std rennen, sollte aber kein problem darstellen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2009)

wetter scheint ja nich so schlecht zu werden:  Wetter.com


----------



## chayenne06 (16. April 2009)

hey, ja das wetter wird wohl passen 
war eben schon ne kleinere tour (alleine)fahren: ahrweiler-ramersbach-steinerberghaus-mayschoss-ahrweiler.
waren gut 500hm (laut meinem tacho) und 33 km. also nicht soooo viel. aber mir hats schon gelangt muss ich zugeben  
mir fehlts wirklich an allem. hoffe ich halte dich nicht so auf am samstag!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2009)

... wird schon ! wenn du die hohe acht rauf bist hast du das gröbste hinter dir !


----------



## chayenne06 (16. April 2009)

hey, kannste viell. kurz schildern wieviele km bzw. % steigung bzw. hm es sind da hoch zur hohen acht? dass wäre super.
lieg schon brav in meinem zimmer und spüre meine bein 
morgen mach ich eh nichts....wetter soll wohl schlecht werden morgen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. April 2009)

Eine meiner leichtesten Übungen ! Bis zur Hohen Acht musst du auf ca. 6,5km 400hm am Stück überwältigen, der rest verteilt sich auf die anderen km !
Hier mal das Hoehenprofil: 




... lass dich von den 30% Steigung nich verrückt machen das ist alles nur Digital !


----------



## chayenne06 (16. April 2009)

so hier noch fotos von heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

